# HO Kadee height gauge



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok folks, Im looking to get a height gauge but searching im seeing many different ones, a #205, #206, ect...


what is the "standard" height gauge I should use for our scale? or would a #205 and #206 be the same height but different styles? (raised head vs lowered head vs center)? Im looking to go purchase one soon so I can start standardizing my fleet to one style of knuckles and my searches are turning up more questions then answers really....so thanks for the help!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I use a couple of # 205's for track gauges as well as coupler height gauges, and they work swell. 












I never knew there was a #206 until you mentioned it just now. One advantage that I can see is that the coupler on the gauge is sprung.










They're a really great help when you are scratch building cars...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The #205 is metal and will short tracks if used on live/powered rails like DCC.
The #206 is plastic and can be used on live/powered rails like DCC.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

NIMT said:


> The #205 is metal and will short tracks if used on live/powered rails like DCC.
> The #206 is plastic and can be used on live/powered rails like DCC.


confused....


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I have the # 206 from Kadee and it works just as well as # 205 but will not short your power supply if you forget to take it off the track before you run your trains like # 205 will


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok so the #205 and #206 are more or less the same thing then...cool, guess its time to go get one...


----------

